# Barcellona-Real Madrid 1-3



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera alle 21 semifinale di ritorno di coppa del Re. All'andata fini 1-1

Dove potete vederla? Da nessuna parte ovviamente  o forse un posto ci sarebbe


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andremo tutti a vederla allo stadio


----------



## If Everyone Cared (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Andremo tutti a vederla allo stadio



occasionale porti male!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2013)

mannaggia Sky...se non c'era MW me la perdevo


----------



## DannySa (26 Febbraio 2013)

La seguiremo tutti qui sul topic no? visto che non si potrà vedere da nessuna parte


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2013)

A dire il vero la partita si può vedere in questi canali per chi ha il sat:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ST: 20:00
Al Jazeera Sport +2	
Al Jazeera Sport +3	
Al Jazeera Sport +5	
Al Jazeera Sport +7	
Al Jazeera Sport HD2	
Arena Sport 3 (serbia)	
Arena Sport 3 HD (cro)	
beIN Sport 1 / HD	
C More Fotball (nor) / HD	
Canal 9 (den) / HD	
Canal+ 1 (esp) / HD	
Digi Sport (cze/svk)	
Digi Sport 1 (hun) / HD	
Digi Sport 1 (rom)	
Film+ HD (bulgaria)	
Idman TV	
Iran TV3	
NTV Plus Futbol / HD	
OTE Sport 1 / HD	
Setanta Africa	
Setanta Sports Eurasia / HD	
Sky Sports 1 (uk) / 1HD	
Sport 1 (israel) / HD	
Sport 1 Select HD (ned)	
Sport TV1 / HD	
SuperSport 1 (alb) / HD	
SuperSport 10 (africa)	
SuperSport 3 (za)	
SuperSport 4HD (za)	
Trans TV (indonesia)	
TRK Futbol+ / HD	
TRT 3 Spor	
TRT HD	
TV+ (bulgaria) / Film+ HD	
TV4 Sport Xtra HD (swe)	
TVP 1 (poland) / HD	
TVP Sport (poland)	
~ AUS: SBS One	
~ CYP: Lumiere TV1	
~ DEN: C SPORTS [online]	
~ NOR: C SPORTS [online]	
~ SUI: TeleClub Sport 2	
~ SUI: TeleClub Sport 2 HD	
~ SUI: TeleClub Sport PPV	
~ SWE: C SPORTS [online]	
~ USA: beIN Sport	
~ USA: beIN Sport Español



Gli arabi non deludono mai


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Al Jazeera


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ma su sky quindi quei canali dove si trovano? Non riesco a trovarli mmm


----------



## Doctore (26 Febbraio 2013)

ma scusate come mi sintonizzo dal satellite?...non sono sicuro se sia una domanda lecita


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma su sky quindi quei canali dove si trovano? Non riesco a trovarli mmm



Non penso che Sky Italia abbia questa partita (da qui le lamentele nei commenti sopra). Quelle nella lista sono visibili tramite antenna a pagamento o in free





Doctore ha scritto:


> ma scusate come mi sintonizzo dal satellite?...non sono sicuro se sia una domanda lecita



Se non sei pratico è meglio lasciar stare anche se non è niente di difficile... devi girare l'antenna in base ai gradi che servono per i vari canali... ovviamente per canali tipo Al Jazeera sarebbe inutile perchè sono a pagamento tipo Sky ma per questa partita alcuni canali la trasmetteranno in chiaro. (Quelli evidenziati in rosso su QUESTO sito)


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non penso che Sky Italia abbia questa partita (da qui le lamentele nei commenti sopra). Quelle nella lista sono visibili tramite antenna a pagamento o in free
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si avevo capito che sky nn la dava intendevo su quale canale sta col decoder sky visto che ci sn anche canali stranieri, tempo fa mi guardai proprio un barcellona real su un canale tedesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Mado come son partiti di sti catalani...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2013)

Rigore Real, Pique che danno.



1-0 Ronaldo su rigore.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Sto piquet è un mezzo giocatore sempre pensato niente di che


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Il clasico è sempre sinonimo di DIVERTIMENTO puro... già al primo minuto un'occasione da gol. Cmq piquè è proprio uno stupido


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Roooooonaaaaaaldoooooo Hala Madrid !


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque il barca se gioca cosi contro di noi, dopo 10 minuti il risultato 4-0... 

Sbaglio o fanno meno tiki taka e giocano di piu?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque il barca se gioca cosi contro di noi, dopo 10 minuti il risultato 4-0...
> 
> Sbaglio ho fanno meno tiki taka e giocano di piu?



Giocano sempre così,solo che con squadre più chiuse hanno maggiori difficoltà.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Giocano sempre così,solo che con squadre più chiuse hanno maggiori difficoltà.



Davvero? Non ci ho datto caso..comunque fanno fatica pure contro le squadre aggressive. Il Realper ora sta facendo entrambe le cose. Aggressivita e catenaccio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Il Barcellona è diventata una squadra prevedibile, in questo senso è durato anche troppo, era ora che ci si rendesse conto di come doverli affrontare. Il tiki-taka possono ficcarselo nel loro preferito orifizio


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cioe pedro manda a quel paese l'arbtro no cartellino, alba manda a quel paese l'arbtrio no cartellino. Lo fa ibra 100 giornate di squalifica


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2013)

Che giocatori Iniesta.


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

difesa patetica del Barca


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ma il real non puo farci il favore di spaccare qualcuno? Grazie


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il real non puo farci il favore di spaccare qualcuno? Grazie



Iniesta e Xavi e basta.


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che a Messi ultimamente non gli gira proprio LOL pure l'arbitro si mette a placcarlo... Cmq il Barça è palese che non è più quello di un tempo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Iniesta e Xavi e basta.


Per come stanno le cose, anche solo Iniesta andrebbe bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per come stanno le cose, anche solo Iniesta andrebbe bene.



Più sono e meglio è.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

Piquè è davvero scarsissimo. Ma lo dicevamo anche quando tutti lo definivano "Il miglior difensore del mondo"

Lol


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Certo che a Messi ultimamente non gli gira proprio LOL pure l'arbitro si mette a placcarlo... Cmq il Barça è palese che non è più quello di un tempo.



Sicuramente non quella del 2009 o 2011. Ma io credo semplicemente che per ora ha solo un calo. Tutte le squadre lo hanno avuto, il barca quest'anno è partito a 1000, con guardiola era il contrario partivano malino. Dopo che fai un fottio di vittorie, chiaro che subisci un calo è questo è il loro momento. Tra due settimana contro di noi saranno altra squadra fidatevi


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non quella del 2009 o 2011. Ma io credo semplicemente che per ora ha solo un calo. Tutte le squadre lo hanno avuto, il barca quest'anno è partito a 1000, con guardiola era il contrario partivano malino. Dopo che fai un fottio di vittorie, chiaro che subisci un calo è questo è il loro momento. Tra due settimana contro di noi saranno altra squadra fidatevi



Il calo è evidente ma si vede che non sono gli stessi di un tempo sia nel modo in cui attaccano che quello in cui difendono... ora sembrano molto meno organizzati e non danno l'impressione di avere tutto sotto controllo che davano un tempo. Poi è chiaro che rimangono fortissimi dato che hanno delle individualità da top mondo


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non è questione di calo momentaneo, si son proprio involuti come squadra, i 300 punti in campionato sono uno specchietto per le allodole, la liga è finita più per demerito del Real che è andato sotto di 9 punti dopo 3-4 giornate, nel girone di champions hanno fatto una fatica tremenda con Spartak e Celtic due squadre palesemente mediocri, io non sono affatto sorpreso di ciò, lo dissi mesi fa dopo la sconfitta col Celtic che questa squadra non c'entrava nulla col grande Barca di Guardiola nonostante i numeri dicessero il contrario. Comunque è anche fisiologico, difficile che i cicli delle grandi squadre durino più di 3-4 anni.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

S'è rotto qualche cristiano???Nessuna gamba che s'è staccata???Nada???


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

2-0 e tanti saluti


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Che pena sto Barca..contro di noi peccato saranno un'altra squadra


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2013)

2-0 Ronaldo finita, Ne devono fare 4 se non erro.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifavo barca onestamente 2 sconfitte in una settimana non è da barca, contro di noi non regaleranno niente che palle.

Dobbiamo essere noi a porre fine a loro cilclo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pinto rotfl


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2013)

se faceva Messi 2 gol tutti a dire che era il giocatore più forte della storia


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

E 3. Demoliti


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Maddai imbarazzanti


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia, questa è una botta terrificante


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2013)

3-0 che scoppola mamma mia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2013)

E sono 3, godo.


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se faceva Messi 2 gol tutti a dire che era il giocatore più forte della storia



Dipende dai gol... Ronaldo stasera ha giocato bene a prescindere da questi però i gol sono 1 da rigore e 1 a porta vuota e ha tirato tipo 30 volte in porta...

Cmq il Barça come dicevo oltre a essere un pò sfortunato è proprio DISORGANIZZATO... cioè se mi lasci Puyol come ultimo difensore nel corner un pò te le cerchi... Cmq Higuain è il Pazzini spagnolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ho paura che dopo questa figuraccia poi si rifacciano su di noi


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo di trovarli traumatizzati e non carichi a palla


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho paura che dopo questa figuraccia poi si rifacciano su di noi



....Darren non iniziamo a piangere...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho paura che dopo questa figuraccia poi si rifacciano su di noi



Quello che mi preoccupa... ma dobbiamo proprio essere noi la vittima


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo di dargli il colpo di grazia


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

Con Guardiola una figura di m3rda del genere non l'avrebbero mai fatta


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Con Guardiola una figura di m3rda del genere non l'avrebbero mai fatta



L'avrebbero fatta ugualmente, ma è stato furbo: ha capito che il ciclo stava finendo


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Bisognerà aggredirli fino a segnare un gol... in difesa sono proprio messi male. Anche se non sembra pure il Real sta giocando in attesa come noi, quando ha la palla il Barça sono sempre in 9 minimo dietro la linea della palla... l'unica differenza con noi è che i blancos hanno gente che corre come cavalli


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho paura che dopo questa figuraccia poi si rifacciano su di noi



la penso pure io cosi  , contro di noi hanno giocato male, contro il Siviglia nonostante abbiano vinto non hanno fatto granche, stasera le stanno prendendo di brutto e hanno già ciccate 2 e la 3 gli e andata bene


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....Darren non iniziamo a piangere...



Eh hai ragione però....


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quello che mi preoccupa... ma dobbiamo proprio essere noi la vittima


Moriremo tutti


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh hai ragione però....
> 
> Moriremo tutti



Darren niente però ....e comunque


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me dopo questa il Real rischia contro lo United..


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'avrebbero fatta ugualmente, ma è stato furbo: ha capito che il ciclo stava finendo



Ne dubito, mai visto un Barca così disorganizzato poi magari perdevano lo stesso ma non con questo passivo, voi sottovalutate troppo quello che dava Pep a questa squadra


----------



## pennyhill (26 Febbraio 2013)

Intanto nelle ultime due stagioni: In Champions fuori con il Chelsea e quasi fuori con il Milan, due squadre che si trovavano in condizioni pietose solo pochi mesi prima. Due titoli persi con il Real Madrid (supercoppa e liga) e ora sono già stati eliminati nella coppa del Re in casa dallo stesso Real, vinceranno la Liga (mi ricorda la liga vinta dal Real con Schuster), ma se non è ridimensionamento questo.


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

che poi sabato giocano di nuovo col real


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Bisognerà aggredirli fino a segnare un gol... in difesa sono proprio messi male. Anche se non sembra pure il Real sta giocando in attesa come noi, quando ha la palla il Barça sono sempre in 9 minimo dietro la linea della palla... l'unica differenza con noi è che i blancos hanno gente che corre come cavalli


L'unica differenza è che la nostra rosa non è minimamente comparabile al real. Col Milan del mortazza credo che sarebbe finita 6-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2013)

che batosta...sabato ne prenderanno un altra
dobbiamo dargli il colpo di grazia al Camp Nou


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Venderei l'anima perche il Milan sarà la squadra che concludera il loro ciclo... godrei per mesi. Peccato che non saremo noi


----------



## chicagousait (26 Febbraio 2013)

Accidenti che batosta


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Febbraio 2013)

questa è la risposto a che diceva che chiunque potrebbe allenare questo barcellona..forse quel guardiola non è tanto un fesso


----------



## tamba84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

sono una grande squadra e chi conosce la storia del calcio sà che dopo tanti anni a vincere un periodo di 2 anni sabbatici capita.


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2013)

E' vero tutto però bisogna anche dire che i primi 2 gol sono frutto di due cassate dei difensori centrali del Barça... senza nulla togliere a tutto quello detto sopra da me compreso


----------



## tamba84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Dipende dai gol... Ronaldo stasera ha giocato bene a prescindere da questi però i gol sono 1 da rigore e 1 a porta vuota e ha tirato tipo 30 volte in porta...
> 
> Cmq il Barça come dicevo oltre a essere un pò sfortunato è proprio DISORGANIZZATO... cioè se mi lasci Puyol come ultimo difensore nel corner un pò te le cerchi... Cmq Higuain è il Pazzini spagnolo




averlo higuain


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Questa partita è figlia della sconfitta a San Siro, quella sera abbiamo insegnato calcio a loro. 0 tiri in porta


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> sono una grande squadra e chi conosce la storia del calcio sà che dopo tanti anni a vincere un periodo di 2 anni sabbatici capita.



Firmerei per avere un paio di anni sabbatici nei quali vinco il campionato xD Alla fine il problema è che prima hanno vinto cosi tanto che potevano solo peggiorare, meglio non era possibile

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tamba84 ha scritto:


> averlo higuain



Come ho già detto noi abbiamo Pazzini


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

che balle serviva subito ora il ritorno =_=''


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque tutti quelli che accusavano il Milan di catenaccio, sono li stessi che esaltano il real oggi rotfl.. il real ha fatto catenaccio eh che gentalia che gira per il web


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Febbraio 2013)

Barça in parabola discendente, in ogni caso non manca molto alla fine del suo ciclo. Cosa che giova un po' a tutti per il futuro, in primis alla Juve.


----------



## Frikez (26 Febbraio 2013)

Lezione al calcio mondiale di Mourinho


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> E' vero tutto però bisogna anche dire che i primi 2 gol sono frutto di due cassate dei difensori centrali del Barça... senza nulla togliere a tutto quello detto sopra da me compreso



Se la squadra è lunga e prendi dei contropiedi con Di Maria e cristina che ti puntano in campo aperto i centrali sono esposti all'errore. Pujol poveraccio s'è fatto 30 metri a rincorrere Di Maria perchè Dani Alves stava a pascolare in attacco ed era chiaramente sulle gambe quando Di Maria l'ha saltato, Pique è stato più caprone ma quando Cristiano ti punta con tutto quello spazio è dura per chiunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2013)

ma quanti gol hanno fatto Messi e Ronaldo nel Clasico?


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma quanti gol hanno fatto Messi e Ronaldo nel Clasico?



a memoria il primo 17 il secondo 13


----------



## pennyhill (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cristiano 10 gol al barsà nell'ultimo anno e mezzo.


----------



## 2515 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ora nel weekend il barça ha di nuovo contro il real, e dopo di noi ha ancora il real con una partita dove non possono fare un'altra figura di emme e per di più al bernabeu, non in casa loro. Secondo me possiamo permetterci niang dal primo e boateng sulla mezzala con ambro in mezzo e montolivo a destra, possiamo colpirli subito in contropiede e fare un paio di gol per poi asserragliarci.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> a memoria il primo 17 il secondo 13



madonna...Di Stefano è primo con 18


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Barça in parabola discendente, in ogni caso non manca molto alla fine del suo ciclo. Cosa che giova un po' a tutti per il futuro, in primis alla Juve.



Io direi in primis al B.Monaco,la squadra più forte al mondo al momento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Credo che il Barça dopo la sconfitta contro di noi abbia subito una mazzata psicologica non indifferente.


----------



## 2515 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo che il Barça dopo la sconfitta contro di noi abbia subito una mazzata psicologica non indifferente.



No è che il Camp Nou è un campo di m***a, non sono riusciti a fare il loro gioco perché la palla non andava bene nei passaggi rasoterra.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> *Ora nel weekend il barça ha di nuovo contro il real*,* e dopo di noi ha ancora il real* con una partita dove non possono fare un'altra figura di emme e per di più al bernabeu, non in casa loro. Secondo me possiamo permetterci niang dal primo e boateng sulla mezzala con ambro in mezzo e montolivo a destra, possiamo colpirli subito in contropiede e fare un paio di gol per poi asserragliarci.



scusa ma quante volte giocano contro il real ?!?!? due in coppa del re le hanno già fatte, una in campionato anche... o no?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> scusa ma quante volte giocano contro il real ?!?!? due in coppa del re le hanno già fatte, una in campionato anche... o no?



Giocheranno solo un'altra volta col Real,in campionato e basta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> No è che il Camp Nou è un campo di m***a, non sono riusciti a fare il loro gioco perché la palla non andava bene nei passaggi rasoterra.


Non ti posso smentire perché non ho visto la partita, però se lo dici te


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ti posso smentire perché non ho visto la partita, però se lo dici te



Penso fosse ironico 

Comunque tutte queste sconfitte non possono che creare sempre più insicurezze al Barcellona. Certo, il Real ha un certo Cristiano Ronaldo la davanti, ma anche noi offensivamente non siamo da meno.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io direi in primis al B.Monaco,la squadra più forte al mondo al momento.



Si, il Bayern tolto il Barça è probabilemente la piu' forte, ma la Juve già quest'anno puo' tranquillamente batterla a differenza di quello che succede, o meglio succedeva, quando incontravi il Barcellona e venivi eliminato al 90%. 
L'eventuale declino del Barcellona permetterà secondo me proprio alla Juve, con qualche rinforzo (soprattutto in attacco) di partire l'anno prossimo in pole position per la conquista della CL. Magari in compagnia ma comunque in pole.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si, il Bayern tolto il Barça è probabilemente la piu' forte, ma la Juve già quest'anno puo' tranquillamente batterla a differenza di quello che succede, o meglio succedeva, quando incontravi il Barcellona e venivi eliminato al 90%.
> L'eventuale declino del Barcellona permetterà secondo me proprio alla Juve, con qualche rinforzo (soprattutto in attacco) di partire l'anno prossimo in pole position per la conquista della CL. Magari in compagnia ma comunque in pole.



Beh,nel caso ci rafforzassimo in modo dovuto,anche noi l'anno prossimo potremo essere tra le prime 4-5.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2013)

Non si fa che parlare di crisi barca, ma proprio ora che dobbiamo giocarci? Non potrebbero tacere?


----------



## MisterBet (28 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


>



Come si esaltano per la Coppa del Re...in finale ci pensa Radamello


----------



## patriots88 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Il Barcellona potrei allenarlo pure io e Guardiola è un incapace (cit.)

certo, certo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Come si esaltano per la Coppa del Re...in finale ci pensa Radamello



Mourinho deve stare solo zitto visto che in 3 anni solo una volta ha vinto la Liga...vediamo in Champions che combina


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,nel caso ci rafforzassimo in modo dovuto,anche noi l'anno prossimo potremo essere tra le prime 4-5.



Si potremmo, ma molto dipenderà da quello che faremo in estate. Non illudiamoci di aver fatto chissà che salto di qualità. Abbiamo sistemato l'attacco ma ci manca ancora molto per essere competitivi. Soprattutto in Europa. 
La Juve ci è sopra, e se dovesse cominciare a scricchiolare il Barcellona potrebbe cominciare davvero a puntarci.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non si fa che parlare di crisi barca, ma proprio ora che dobbiamo giocarci? Non potrebbero tacere?



Il Barça sembra in calo, ma anche se fosse davvero cosi ci è ancora stranettamente superiore oltre che restare uno ssquadrone, al punto che resta comunque il favorito nonostante lo 0-2.
Facevo solo un discorso sullo scenario prossimo futuro. Magari non è ora, visto che potrebbe essere stata per loro anche una serata non al top, ma potrebbe comunque essere anche avvisaglia di un graduale calo di questo squadrone, che cosi come tutti quelli che lo hanno preceduto dovrà prima o poi terminare il suo ciclo. 
Nessuno si sogna di essere già passato, men che meno di auto-gufare.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Il Barça sembra in calo, ma anche se fosse davvero cosi ci è ancora stranettamente superiore oltre che restare uno ssquadrone, al punto che resta comunque il favorito nonostante lo 0-2.
> Facevo solo un discorso sullo scenario prossimo futuro. Magari non è ora, visto che potrebbe essere stata per loro anche una serata non al top, ma potrebbe comunque essere anche avvisaglia di un graduale calo di questo squadrone, che cosi come tutti quelli che li ha succeduti dovrà prima o poi terminare il suo ciclo.
> Nessuno si sogna di essere già passato men che meno di auto-gufare.


Non mi riferivo a te lol, parlavo dei vari giornalisti sparsi e tv... insomma il barca sono 5 anni che domina e domina persino le partite che hanno cannato le hanno dominate, sono uscite solo per loro arroganza di essere troppo superiori.

Poi io credo che sia solo momentaneo hanno fatto il record nella liga di imbattibilità, praticamente hanno terminato il girone d'andata senza perdere una partita, nemmeno con Guardiola hanno fatto cio. Per questo io dico che non sono finiti ma anzi se eliminano noi in semifinale ci arrivano imho


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Poi io credo che sia solo momentaneo hanno fatto il record nella liga di imbattibilità, praticamente hanno terminato il girone d'andata senza perdere una partita, nemmeno con Guardiola hanno fatto cio. Per questo io dico che non sono finiti ma anzi se eliminano noi in semifinale ci arrivano imho



Non so se è momentaneo, dominerà la liga (cosa che sappiamo essere piu' facile da fare) ma il Barça delle ultime uscite europee Milano soprattutto, mi è sembrato inferiore al passato aldilà dei nostri meriti.
Detto ciò, in ogni caso se ci rimonta e passa (ovviamente spero di no) resta la candidata n.1, fuori discussione.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si potremmo, ma molto dipenderà da quello che faremo in estate. Non illudiamoci di aver fatto chissà che salto di qualità. Abbiamo sistemato l'attacco ma ci manca ancora molto per essere competitivi. Soprattutto in Europa.
> La Juve ci è sopra, e se dovesse cominciare a scricchiolare il Barcellona potrebbe cominciare davvero a puntarci.



Beh già ora il Barca non è la più forte.Ad ora il Bayern è di altro livello e anche la Juve non ci si avvicina neanche.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Marzo 2013)

Ma insomma di altro livello a me non sembra, se il Barça torna al top, nonostante sia inferiore a quello dell'anno scorso, per me resta superiore sia al Bayern che al Madrid. Diversamente posso essere d'accordo.


----------

